

Show HN: Albatross – flaunt your new tab - bluestreaklabs
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/albatross-flaunt-your-new/ogjlfeipnjlnajllioiajlmheipalhdi

======
abhishek87
Amazing extension.

fluidic !!!

